# Describe this site



## HippyInEngland (Jun 18, 2008)

In ONE word, describe what you think of this site.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 18, 2008)

Comfortable


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jun 18, 2008)

educational


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 18, 2008)

*entertaining* :yay:  :dancing:  :clap:


----------



## snuggles (Jun 18, 2008)

peaceful


----------



## mojosat (Jun 18, 2008)

neccesary


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 18, 2008)

Hospitable


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 18, 2008)

Fried


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 18, 2008)

:smoke1::fly::rofl: I don't know what you are talking about Dubba. 





			
				Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Fried


----------



## Dadgumit (Jun 18, 2008)

SUPERCALIFRAGILISTICEXPIALIDOCIOUS!! :yay: LOL!


----------



## lyfr (Jun 18, 2008)

addicting!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 18, 2008)

marijuana


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 18, 2008)

Interesting 


:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2008)

*Home  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 18, 2008)

:holysheep: Overwhelming


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jun 18, 2008)

orgasmic


----------



## tcbud (Jun 18, 2008)

Friendly


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 18, 2008)

Green


----------



## pussum (Jun 18, 2008)

Paradise


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 18, 2008)

*AWESOME*


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 18, 2008)

informative


----------



## WeedthePeople (Jun 18, 2008)

mouthwatering?


----------



## SativaWeed (Jun 18, 2008)

Fun!


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 18, 2008)

complete


----------



## Melissa (Jun 19, 2008)

*fantastic*


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

labyrinthine​


----------



## bud.uncle (Jun 19, 2008)

companionable​


----------



## BBFan (Jun 19, 2008)

Homogenous


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 19, 2008)

*:bong1: FREE :bong1: *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 19, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Fried


 

Fried ? U must be at the wrong web site for Acid... :hubba: 
I couldn't help myself Dubb. 


Here to yea:48:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 19, 2008)

Fabulous                             Thanks for abc check..


----------



## Sebstarr (Jun 19, 2008)

Sanctuary. This site, is my sanctuary.


----------



## ms4ms (Jun 19, 2008)

is comforting to me as it proves their are many medical and non-medical mj users out there. In other words I am not alone in my effort to self medicate. I also have found out from reading hundreds of posts what kind of people are on this board. For the most part we do not know each other except from typed words and avatars.
I am still shell shocked by what happened to our member toa and his sis. I didn't respond because i reaad all the posts and I felt it was suffeciently covered. The words that came from all those posts indicates the quality of people on this board. Regardless if you grow for business purposes or for medicine it really doesn't matter. This is why this board is comforting to me. RIP _SIS THE PAIN IS OVER_


----------



## Dara3522 (Jul 24, 2008)

Heterogeneous


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 24, 2008)

Got Wonderful People !!

I Got people Too..        MP


----------



## Thorn (Jul 24, 2008)

tetchy


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 24, 2008)

Informative


----------



## rasta (Jul 24, 2008)

relaxing ,,,,p,l,r


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 24, 2008)

interesting,free,fun,addicting, and/or perfect


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 24, 2008)

cool as


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 24, 2008)

Home.


----------



## IRISH (Jul 24, 2008)

Refreshing...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 31, 2008)

changed my mind..

pathetic

at times.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 31, 2008)

Everyone's entitled to their opinions Thorn.  :spit:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 31, 2008)

thats not nice, you make the choice everytime you come here.

my word for this site is (obsession)


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 31, 2008)

Alsome !!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 1, 2008)

Stonersville

:woohoo:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 1, 2008)

life :hitchair:


----------



## SativaWeed (Aug 1, 2008)

Needed.


----------



## Hyperbrandon (Aug 1, 2008)

:yay: :guitar: :fid: :ignore: :yay: :guitar: :fid: :ignore: :yay:
*Bewildering!*


> *be·wil·der  (b-wldr)*
> tr.v. be·wil·dered, be·wil·der·ing, be·wil·ders
> *1.* To confuse or befuddle, especially with numerous conflicting situations, objects, or statements. See Synonyms at puzzle.
> *2.* To cause to lose one's bearings; disorient: The twists and turns in the cave soon bewildered us.


----------



## crozar (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes everyone is entitled to their opinions well done.

I'm only speaking how I feel honestly, can't help if people have made me feel that way about this site. Is a shame though becuase I did used to love it here.

Ok so before I was targetted and when I used this site to show my grow journals and help other people I would say one word would be..

BUSY


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 1, 2008)

Can't be that bad Thorn ... you're still around


----------



## andy52 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 12, 2009)

Complex.


----------



## purplephazes (May 12, 2009)

Cowboy Budsky already answered it for me ..goes something like ..what the hell happened to this forum (gulp)


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 12, 2009)

educationallywonderful...take care..


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

Sea Change (I know, it's 2 words but one thought)


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2009)

..I'm surprised...
no   "SERVER BUSY".. description???.... :rofl:


----------



## benamucc (May 12, 2009)

evolutionary


----------



## PencilHead (May 12, 2009)

Revolutionary


----------

